# Infantry Officer Training



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Thu, 14 Dec 2000 22:06:06 -0500*
Try this download page at the Infantry School:
    Downloads:  http://www.brunnet.net/infsch/zip/download.htm 
Check out the document "BIOC Pre-study and Joining Instr" which includes 
a summary of the content for each phase of infantry training. You will 
need Winzip to unpack the document and a copy of Adobe Acrobat Reader 
free from the net to read the "pdf" files.
The included file "brftxt-a.pdf" is titles "An Overview of Officer 
Training at the Infantry School." Paragraphs 12-15 summarize the 
infantry phase courses.
Reserve officers taking the "RESO" program attend the same courses as 
their Regular Force counterparts, these qualifications are directly 
transferred on Component Transfer.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
  From: Adam Wainwright
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Thursday, December 14, 2000 7:40 PM
  Subject: Reserve Infantry Officer / Royal Marines?
  Could someone be so kind as to outline the training of a Reserve 
Infantry Officer.  Lots of detail would be appeared!  I‘m considering 
this.  Also what is the transferability if that is proper English to 
the reg force?  Does anyone know anything about the royal marines from 
England the training looks pretty tough, what is it like compared to 
ours for officers, if there is any input on that would be appeared.

  -Adam Wainwright
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Try this download page at the Infantry 
School:
 Downloads:  http://www.brunne 
t.net/infsch/zip/download.htm
Check out the document "BIOC 
Pre-study and
Joining Instr" which includes a summary of the content for each 
phase
of infantry training. You will need Winzip to unpack the document and a 
copy of
Adobe Acrobat Reader free from the net to read the "pdf" 
files.
The included file 
"brftxt-a.pdf"
is titles "An Overview of Officer Training at the Infantry School." 
Paragraphs
12-15 summarize the infantry phase courses.
Reserve officers taking the "RESO" 
program attend
the same courses as their Regular Force counterparts, these 
qualifications are
directly transferred on Component Transfer.
Mike
The
Regimental Rogue
2001 
Canadian
Military History Calendar
----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Adam 
Wainwright 
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Thursday, December 14, 
2000 7:40
  PM
  Subject: Reserve Infantry 
Officer / Royal
  Marines?

  Could someone be so kind as to outline the 
training of a
  Reserve Infantry Officer. Lots 
of detail
  would be appeared! I‘m considering this. Also what is the
  transferability if that is proper English to the reg force? 
Does
  anyone know anything about the royal marines from England the 
training looks
  pretty tough, what is it like compared to ours for officers, if there 
is any
  input on that would be appeared.

  -Adam
  Wainwright
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

